# cosa pensi di fare/se facciamo una videochiamata?



## GabrielH

Ciao, ragazzi!
Ho scritto a un amico "cosa pensi di fare una videochiamata oggi?" ma non so se è correttissima questa frase e poi pensavo che fosse giusto dire "cosa pensi se facciamo una videochiamata oggi?"

Mi potreste spiegare se c'è qualche differenza o qual è il modo giusto?
Grazie!


----------



## bearded

Ciao, Gabriel

- _cosa pensi di fare una videochiamata oggi _è una frase quasi giusta 

Il modo idiomatico di esprimere la domanda è:
- _che ne pensi di fare una videochiamata oggi?_


----------



## GabrielH

bearded said:


> Il modo idiomatico di esprimere la domanda è:
> - _che ne pensi di fare una videochiamata oggi_


Veramente, Bearded?
Allora se dico "che pensi di questo film" non è giusta se non dico "che ne pensi di questo film?".


----------



## bearded

GabrielH said:


> che pensi di questo film


Questa frase è giusta (ma ''che _ne_ pensi di questo film'' è più idiomatico, anche se grammaticalmente il ''ne'' è scorretto/superfluo).
Ma  se dopo ''pensi'' c'è ''di+infinito'', mettiamo sempre il ''ne''.
_Che ne pensi di fare una passeggiata?
Che ne pensi di parlare con tuo padre?
...
''Che ne pensi di..'' _è una locuzione colloquiale fissa.

Naturlamente si può dire ''che (cosa) pensi di fare?'' (ma qui il senso è diverso: = che cosa intendi fare?).


----------



## GabrielH

Ah, ho capito ora. Però vorrei sapere anche se "cosa pensi se facciamo una videochiamata oggi?" si può dire.


----------



## bearded

GabrielH said:


> Ah, ho capito ora. Però vorrei sapere anche se "cosa pensi se facciamo una videochiamata oggi?" si può dire.


Sì, ma non è molto.. elegante.


----------



## Mary49

GabrielH said:


> Però vorrei sapere anche se "cosa pensi se facciamo una videochiamata oggi?" si può dire.


Io suggerirei "Cosa *dici *se..."?


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


GabrielH said:


> Ah, ho capito ora. Però vorrei sapere anche se "cosa pensi se facciamo una videochiamata oggi?" si può dire.
> 
> 
> bearded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sì, ma non è molto.. elegante.
Click to expand...

e parlando tra amici credo che non lo dica nessuno (anche tra non amici  ).
"Facciamo una videochiamata?/Che dici se facciamo una videochiamata?" abbastanza informale.


----------



## bearded

alfaalfa said:


> parlando tra amici credo che non lo dica nessuno


Forse sei un po' troppo drastico - oppure il linguaggio dei miei amici è talvolta più 'sgangherato' di quello dei tuoi.


----------



## alfaalfa

Come ha detto Mary al #7, "dici" mi sembra più ammiccante, almeno nel mio registro (che non contempla "cosa pensi se... ").


----------



## francisgranada

GabrielH said:


> Però vorrei sapere anche se "cosa pensi se facciamo una videochiamata oggi?" si può dire.


Secondo me, oltre che non è molto elegante, questa frase non esprime chiaramente l'idea di "che ne pensi di fare ...".

(Non ne sono assolutamente convinto e forse esagero un po', ma la riuscirei ad interpretare p.e. anche nel senso di "a che cosa pensi quando facciamo ....?". Forse mi sbaglio ...)


----------



## Starless74

> "cosa pensi se facciamo una videochiamata oggi?"





francisgranada said:


> la riuscirei ad interpretare p.e. anche nel senso di "a che cosa pensi quando facciamo ....?"


Quest'ultima possibilità mi sentirei di escluderla. 
Tutt'al più mi suggerisce: "Se oggi facessi una videochiamata, Cosa penseresti?" ma forse sto divagando troppo.


----------



## francisgranada

Starless74 said:


> Quest'ultima possibilità mi sentirei di escluderla.
> Tutt'al più mi suggerisce: "Se oggi facessi una videochiamata, Cosa penseresti?"


Sono pienamente d'accordo (la "mia versione" inventata _ad hoc_ non piace neanche a me ...)


Starless74 said:


> ... ma forse sto divagando troppo.


Non credo ...  Per un non madrelingua, tali risposte od osservazioni sono _a volte_ più utili delle  spiegazioni teoriche (opinione personale ).


----------



## lorenzos

GabrielH said:


> "cosa pensi di fare una videochiamata oggi?"


Leggendolo, potrebbe essere interpretato come:
- _Cosa pensi, di fare una videochiamata oggi?_


----------



## francisgranada

lorenzos said:


> Leggendolo, potrebbe essere interpretato come:
> - _Cosa pensi, di fare una videochiamata oggi?_


O forse anche "Cosa (ne) pensi? Facciamo oggi una videochiamata?"  ...


----------



## lorenzos

Scusa Francis, non sono riuscito a spiegarmi:
- _Cosa pensi, di fare una videochiamata oggi?_
significa
_- Pensi (per caso) / Stai pensando di fare una videochiamata oggi?_
e potrebbe forse essere scritto con due punti interrogativi
- _Cosa pensi? di fare una videochiamata oggi?_


----------



## GabrielH

Mary49 said:


> Io suggerirei "Cosa *dici *se..."?


Ottima alternativa, non ci avevo pensato e vedo che va bene.


alfaalfa said:


> "Facciamo una videochiamata?/Che dici se facciamo una videochiamata?" abbastanza informale.


La prima alternativa è quella che di solito uso però quando ho usato quell'altra mi è venuto il dubbio.

Vi ringrazio tutti ad ogni modo.


----------

